# Discontinued



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 28, 2019)

Old thread, please don't bump.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 1, 2019)

B u m p .

No updates.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 1, 2019)

Your discord name didn't work, you sure you out it down exactly right?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 1, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Your discord name didn't work, you sure you out it down exactly right?


Uugh.
Yes, I still have no idea why it's doing that.
as it should be: Smexy Likeok4#1235 (as posted)





If not then just DM me yours, still not sure why discord is having this issue.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 3, 2019)

Bump.

(semi-late)Update: First scenario is closed.
Plan to heavily change the Game Trapped scenario, but I'll leave it up till next bump just incase someone becomes interested.


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Loving your scenario 2 there


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 7, 2019)

Bump.
Changed Scenario 4; Yet kept it somewhat similar to original, as in it's still somewhat like a game.
Will possibly add a 5th (Ideally with a more modern or futuristic theme) and maybe change the 3rd if nobody responds for it.




teacozy1 said:


> Loving your scenario 2 there


Ah, I must've missed this. If you want you're more than happy to do Scenario 2 if you really want.


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Bump.
> Changed Scenario 4; Yet kept it somewhat similar to original, as in it's still somewhat like a game.
> Will possibly add a 5th (Ideally with a more modern or futuristic theme) and maybe change the 3rd if nobody responds for it.
> 
> ...




Oh its ok. I see its closed anyways.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 7, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> Oh its ok. I see its closed anyways.


Well, I ask because you were here before and I must've missed it.
I don't mind allowing you to do it if you really want to.


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Well, I ask because you were here before and I must've missed it.
> I don't mind allowing you to do it if you really want to.



Aw that’s nice of you but it’s ok. I don’t want you doing the same idea twice. That tends to get confusing sometimes


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump due to two new scenarios, especially a different era I wanna try.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 13, 2019)

Bump for new updates.

+ Added spoiler tags for Scenarios to allow for people to easily see any and all open ones with ease.
+ Added purple colour for a future test scenario.
+ Renamed Scenario 6 to fit with the theme of how Gridix is technically lower ranking, yet still important to the story.

I'll have to think more carefully with my last scenario, mainly because I plan for it to have at least two others and I'd rather ensure it's a good one.

If needs be I'll be removed previous closed scenario to make way for new ones, especially since i'm reaching the limit.
Ideally the first three will be gone soon, but that's a problem for future Smexy.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 14, 2019)

Bump for new updates.

+ Removed original first 3 scenarios to make room.
+ Added Scenario 4, a soon to be server. It's yet to open.
- I would love any feedback about it, so far it's just being reconstructed based on my previous server I tried to make.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

Bump.

+ Changed scenario 3 to pokemon theme instead. I don't trust myself with that era.
+ Still working on Scenario 4, if you are interested in server do feel free to PM and i'll send invite once it's ready to join. (It may be in early stages but still.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 23, 2019)

Comment Sign "Bump"

Updated and made new changes to an old scenario and server scenario.
Please do feel free to PM me any interest for the server or a message on discord.
ANYONE (over age of 18) are allowed to request to join the server. Please do feel free to ask any questions about server here, especially if it's something you think would be important for people to know.
Also decided to make it more clear at the top of needing to be 18 or over. Ideally with any "NSFW" choices, but considering theres only 1 that is optional, I may as well add it now.

+ Final change to Scenario 3 to be Sci-fi instead. (Also changed it to be "Scenario 2")
+ Removed old Demonic Sitter into archives for now.
+ Finalized the Server Scenario
+ Added deadline for server. (Hope it doesn't come to that.)
+ If you're actually reading this, hello.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 24, 2019)

Bumping in hopes for more peeps.


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

Meeeeeeee #3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 26, 2019)

Bump for the update and readd of the Demonic sitting since radio silence.

Hope to get some people for the scenarios, I don't plan to make anymore unless they're really that bad.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 26, 2019)

Haven't had one of my male characters get seduced by a demon in a long time, that cold be fun.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

i'd love to be in 2 or 4. i sent a discord friend request


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 26, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> Haven't had one of my male characters get seduced by a demon in a long time, that cold be fun.


Yes indeed, it's also been awhile since I used said character so I'm just dusting him off.
Or at least used him in such scenarios.

If interested would recommend either sending me invite on discord or send me yours.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> i'd love to be in 2 or 4. i sent a discord friend request


Alrighty accepted on discord anyway.
Most likely might be 2 unless I don't get a confirm from person who was first.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 27, 2019)

Bumping, that was a fast snag on the scenario.
I'll swap out the server scenario soon into an actual thread of it's own soon.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 29, 2019)

Bump before I potentially recycle thread or just let it die and make a new thread for server, happy to for people for some of them.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Bump.

Working on the google docs of the server info.
I'll work on something so that I can have people be there whiles I finish off the lore itself.

The server is 18+ of course, whiles I will not strictly enforce you to show me ID of your age, I will assume your FAF is correct, if there is no age on FAF then I'll request for an ID.
If people take advantage of this privilege I will enforce a stricter entry requirement.

Anyone who confirms their age will be given a special "confirmed" role, any and all data you give me to prove your age will only ever be between us, you will be allowed to delete said prove afterwards once shown of course.
You do not have to show me on discord, it can be on here, but as long as you can prove it is also your ID that will make life easier.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 2, 2019)

Dark side of the Bump.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Bumping due to new character list so people can send me any RP scenarios of their own and see my characters I'm willing to RP with.


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Bumping due to new character list so people can send me any RP scenarios of their own and see my characters I'm willing to RP with.


Might I be able to throw my hyena boi into the mix with any of yours? :3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

_izuko said:


> Might I be able to throw my hyena boi into the mix with any of yours? :3


Of course, just choose any from the fine selection, or if you have a scenario in mind I can piece together one that might fit it well. : P


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Of course, just choose any from the fine selection, or if you have a scenario in mind I can piece together one that might fit it well. : P


Hmm.. how about Fred and/or Russell? That might be a fun combo! I’ve got discord if you like, prettyFLYboi#0894


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

_izuko said:


> Hmm.. how about Fred and/or Russell? That might be a fun combo! I’ve got discord if you like, prettyFLYboi#0894


Yeah, sure. I'll send a request now.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 5, 2019)

Bump for an update on Scenario one changing it to be like Don't Starve.
Changed some character info because I didn't like it was much...


----------

